# Having trouble grasping "Jij vs. Je"



## Diablo919

I've google'd it several times now and I haven't found a clear answer. I've seen it may be for emphasis on certain words, but I'm kind of lost. 

for example, the differences between:

Ik haat je.
Ik haat jij.

My friend said you can use both... how do they differ?

Thanks


----------



## Suehil

It would be 'ik haat *jou*'. 'Je' can be used instead of either 'jij' or 'jou' and, in spoken Dutch, even instead of 'jouw'
It is used when the pronoun is not accentuated.

e.g. Je bent lief = you're nice, 
Jij bent lief = you are nice

Ik haat je = I hate you, 
Ik haat jou = I hate you

Jouw means 'your'

I hope it's clearer now.


----------



## Diablo919

Thanks. So it pretty much does have to do with emphasis from what I can see.

P.S. Why would it be jou?


----------



## Suehil

'Jij' is subject, 'jou' is object.  In English we don't have it with 'you' but it is the same as the difference between 'I' and 'me'.  You wouldn't say 'You hate I', would you?


----------



## -MilicianA-

Maybe I'm interpreting your question differently than intended, but in any case you wouldn't use "jij" as a direct object. "je" and "jou" are used interchangeably as DO, "jij" is *always* used as a subject in a sentence. 

"Jij" can be replaced by "je", depending on what you want to stress in your sentence, but vice versa is impossible.

Ex.: _Jij haat me_ = _je haat me, _and _ik haat je _but *not* _ik haat jij_


----------



## Diablo919

Gracias, Milician


----------



## -MilicianA-

De nada


----------



## avok

Diablo919 said:


> I've google'd it several times now and I haven't found a clear answer. I've seen it may be for emphasis on certain words, but I'm kind of lost.
> 
> for example, the differences between:
> 
> Ik haat je.
> Ik haat jij.
> 
> My friend said you can use both... how do they differ?
> 
> Thanks


 
I guess the difference between "jou" and "je" is a bit like the difference between "ya" and "you" in English in "oral" speech.

ex: I hate ya. vs I hate "you" _or _see ya vs. I will see "you" on monday etc..


----------



## Suehil

You can never say 'Ik haat jij'


----------



## Chipmunk192

So when in doubt use je instead of jij and jou? Kinda confused why jij and jou are words anyway. Just trying to clarify though, jou and jij are words that can be replaced with je whenever? I know this is about nine years late, sorry.


----------



## bibibiben

jij = subject
jou = object
je = unstressed object or unstressed subject

It may be tempting to replace all _jij_'s and _jou_'s by _je_, but _je _can't be used if you need to stress the subject or object:

A: Je bent gek.
 B: Nee, jij bent gek!
 B: Nee, je bent gek!

A: Op wie wacht hij eigenlijk?
 B: Op jou.
  B: Op je.


----------

